# Game Controller for Mac



## clathey (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if the MacAlly iShock II game controller will work on an intel (i5) Mac with Call of Duty 4, Modern Warfare? If not the iShock II, is there one that will. Tried Logitech Rumblepad 2--that didn't work. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's up to the game to support it, not the OS when it comes to Macs. I had a PSone emulator once, and the Rumblepad 2 kinda worked with it. Some games would use it just fine. Others would ignore it, and some would use it, but switched the control axises. What you need to do is go to the COD4 support forums and ask which controllers the Mac version supports.


----------



## clathey (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks, I'll try that. It looks like the iShockx may be the best choice, but I haven't gotten an answer from Activision yet. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------

